
Thunderbolt to Gigabit Ethernet Adapter review - shawndumas
http://www.marco.org/2012/07/02/thunderbolt-gigabit-adapter
======
xrt
Wouldn't it be better to simply have a Gig-E port?

~~~
m3koval
It doesn't fit. The RJ-45 connector nearly the same size (possibly larger)
than the edge of the retina MacBook Pro.

